# Insuring another car.



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

The Wife wants a cheap runaround for the school run, money is tight due to changing my job so it wont be over £1000.

Does anybody have a ball park figure what i can expect to pay or does it vary that much from company to company..


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Run some quotes though the large comparison sites using reg numbers of potential cars from eBay. 

Insurance varies a lot, it is all about risk.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Also ring your current insurer and ask for a multi car quote if they do them, might be cheaper than a separate policy


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

I'd recommend a multi car - I'm insured and my wife is insured on both our cars - we are both 24. Cars are 2010 insignia sports tourer 2.0 CDTI & Renault twingo 1.0 2015 we pay £47 a month for both. That's with Aviva.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks guys, i`ll give them a ring on tuesday. I`ve been with Aviva already and wasnt a good experience.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

If you dont both hold you own insurance, look for an insurer that can mirror your NCB onto the second car


----------

